# Your prediction for this season and beyond...



## badianeinyourface (Aug 10, 2004)

Just state your prediction for this year. Heres mine. Warning,you wont like it.

Record: 29wins/53loses, heres why

First off, Boki will play somewhat well during the preseason. You will see signs of talent,followed by the usual airball and turnover. The Rockets org will sign him during preseason,making all the fans excited. But,during the reg season when other teams come at you,Boki will look horrendous (like a Matt Bullard starting instead of being a bench warmer) and the same fans that demanded he be signed,will be blaming the org for signing him since most fans are hypocrits.

Second,Sura will have this injury the rest of year,and career. He will comeback only to have it reinjured the first time someone bumps him,and will be out within 2 weeks of coming back (ala Adrian Griffin).He will be considered a bust,and the same fans once again that demanded they sign sura,will be acting all high and mighty saying how the org made a mistake signing him.

Ward will look like the worst pg ever. I mean so bad,that the org goes looking for a cba player to play instead of ward. Lue will shine sometimes with his energy( ala Scott Brooks) but thats just for fan amusement and wont win any games since he blows.

Jim Jackson will finally show his age and decline. Will be worthless come mid season from being worn down.

Juwon will actually play alot better than people expect,but thats only because fat Taylor and Weatherspoon will be so bad ,that Juwon will look all world compared to them.(still,even with Juwon scoring his 16ppg,on D he will get dominated every night)

Heres the really bad news.Ming will suffer a foot and ankle injury,that is career threatening. This will happen once he tires,prob mid season. He will miss alot of games,due to injuries on elbow and ankles. He will never be the same again. The rox will miss playoffs,but the fans wont be down,since they can use injuries as an excuse,and wont be worried about next year.(but they should,since Ming wont be able to dunk anymore nor block shots). Mings injury wont be "severe" at first, but you will notice he will stop trying to dunk the ball,after he blows many dunks. By the end of year,he will not be able to dunk no more,and the rebounds will be the same though(since he doesnt jump now anyways for rebs,#'s will stay the same). But fans will be dissapointed that he is just 16/7 player,and rumors will float around that the rox dont want to waste the max on a player that has a possible career ending injury and cant dunk,and only gets 16/7 a game. Rumors will float around about having a motion offense since the offense will be very boring from start to end,and Tmac will be very angry about alot of things. The bad start,the loses,his ppg being down from the bad offense sets by JVG that leaves TMac will only 20ppg,and jeapordizes his max contract with other teams and endorsements. And injuries. He wont want to sign max with rox,if he feels Ming has bad injury for life. Rumors will run rampant on klutchfans to fire JVG or bring in faster players (ala Caron Butler) to try to mesh with Tmacs style.

Wont happen. Rox will enter a major tailspin by Dec. Partly from Sura being out,but fans get very angry. Ming is traded next year for what little we can get back at that point since hes injured. Tmac wont sign,but if he does,there will be a provision in it,to still quietly demand trade anytime so the public doesnt find out( to preserve his fragile reputation) and is either traded or released for more cap space. BOki on the other hand will be stuck on this team for years,and fans wont complain since Boki is so beloved for doing so little. JVG will "resign" next summer. The rox will give up on badiane only to have him show up in Dallas and be a stud to further piss off rox fans at Carroll. Carroll will resign but blame it on eye problems. Rudy will be rejuvenated and the Lakers will be awesome. Rox fans will hold resentment toward CD for JVG being so boring,with Rudy winning coach of year honors for lakers.

The sellouts will stop in dec when fans give up. Fans will have to settle for a "dunleavy/richardson" package next summer for Ming. Or a "odom/butler/grant" package. If those deals dont make tmac happy ,he walks. Rox get nothing. Rebuilding time again next summer.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

You do have so much time to write this garbage :upset:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the insight. How many people can get injured or start to suck in one year?


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

A few points:

1. Boki, Sura, Ward etc. can all go to hell for all i care, they are interchangable parts in the Rockets system. A dime a dozen. ie Bowen signing. What happens to them won't affect the Rockets.

2. Ming absolutely may get injured. So could KG, Shaq, Duncun etc. And the Wolves, Heat, Spurs would suck in that case. the point being no one knows when who will get injured, therefore holding that against the Rockets is illogical.

3. Please do not refer the the Rockets as "we". YOU are not part of the Rockets, nor are you part of US- the Rockets fan base. Based on your previous posts, YOU = troll.

4. How in the world do you have time to write up fantasies like this? Don't you have 5th period Algebra homework or something?

5. Badiane will never set foot in the NBA.

That is all.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>badianeinyourface</b>!
> Just state your prediction for this year. Heres mine. Warning,you wont like it.
> 
> Record: 29wins/53loses, heres why
> ...



T-mac+ Yao+ the rest of the Rockets= at least top five berth in the playoffs in the West. And, since you are sporting that trailblazers avatar I'm gonna predict the Blazers lose all there games because there plane crashes and everyone on the team dies which is about the equivilanet of what you said about the Rockets between the injuries and degrating of players.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Tmac + Yao + any group of JV Highschool players is better than half of the NBA.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What better way to try and get a one-star rating?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>badianeinyourface</b>!
> Just state your prediction for this year. Heres mine. Warning,you wont like it.
> 
> Record: 29wins/53loses, heres why



Um... I think you've made a typo error. You really wanted to write 53 wins/29loses. Its an honest mistake. I won't hold it against you.


----------



## badianeinyourface (Aug 10, 2004)

Theres an article in the chron about Tmac having a sore back ALREADY. Tmac(who obviously will play down the situation trying to get that max contract) said and I quote " as soon as we stop all this running and stopping I'll be fine".

Ah DUMBASS. WHat do you think they do in games moron.I guess he doesnt figure to run and stop during a game.Maybe that explains why orlando fans accused him of quitting(his back hurt,thats why he quit). Im telling you guys right now, it will be a BIG mistake to sign this guy. You watch. Now all we need is for Ming to aggravate his ankle and your looking at a 29 win max season.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

All we need is for Nene to murder K-Mart and the Nuggets will be looking at a 29-win season...

All we need is for Kobe Bryant to break his foot and the Lakers will be looking at a 29-win season...

All we-- you get the point.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The way practice went on Saturday, I can't see the Rockets finishing better than 7th or 8th this season. That is, if they even make play-offs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

You are really making some friends with this post. There is no way this team will win only 29 games. Even if Yao or TMac missed small stretches of games, we have enough offense (Howard, Taylor, JJ) and defense (JJ, Bowen, Mutumbo) to win some games with one or the other out.

The Rockets did not give up a former number one, and a very serviceable shooting guard and center just to see TMac walk at the end of the year. The Rockets get this extension done before the season starts.

29 wins? Whatever *edited*. The Rockets will be a 5 or 6 seed this year.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I think he maybe right. As a Warriors fan, I am now so excited about the prospect of getting Ming, even an injury-riddled one, to the bay area. But I am willing to give up only one of Dunleavy/Richardson, because I think both of them will be all-star this season. Dunleavy will average 19 PPG, 6 RPG, 6 APG and Richardson will have 28 PPG, 7 RPG, along with a bunch of highlight-reel dunks. There's no way I will trade both of them for Ming.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

<QUOTE=badianeinyourface>Just state your prediction for this year. Heres mine. Warning,you wont like it.</QUOTE>

Here's my prediction. Warning, certain posters won't like it. 

1. BadianeInYourFace will fall on his *** and be confined to a wheelchair to life. He will also be banned from BBB for life because of his retardness.

2. Yao Ming will play 80 games and do better than he ever has, which is not really hard.

3. Taylor will not lose weight nor gain any, but still average 11 points off the bench like last year.

4. Jim Jackson will play like the ageless demon he always has been.

5. Boki can go to hell for all I care. Even if he's signed to an extension, he won't start next year.

My win/loss record for next year: 52/30.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if ming is hurt, sura is hurt, nachbar sucks, ward sucks, taylor sucks, and jackson is unable to play because he is old then i could see 29 wins being realistic.

but not all of those things are going to happen. jackson showed no signs of slowing down. taylor is still a solid player. ward isn't good, but he won't hurt the team. sura is out for a little while and then should be fine. there is no reason to predict an injury to yao.

expect 45-50 wins out of this team and a playoff spot 5-7. anything less will require a lot of injuries to key players(mainly yao and tmac).


----------



## badianeinyourface (Aug 10, 2004)

adding to my original prediction, Dwight Howard will have better stats in pts and rebs than Ming. It wont take long at all before the general nba public believes dwight>ming before November is over. Tmac,will further be pissed about this and really want to leave.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>badianeinyourface</b>!
> adding to my original prediction, Dwight Howard will have better stats in pts and rebs than Ming. It wont take long at all before the general nba public believes dwight>ming before November is over. Tmac,will further be pissed about this and really want to leave.


i would bet you anything that that will not happen. dwight howard will not be better than yao ming this season.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>badianeinyourface</b>!
> adding to my original prediction, Dwight Howard will have better stats in pts and rebs than Ming. It wont take long at all before the general nba public believes dwight>ming before November is over. Tmac,will further be pissed about this and really want to leave.


Think you'll be able to back that up, besides stupid assumptions? Give us a reason why you think so, other than the fact that you are moron.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>badianeinyourface</b>!
> adding to my original prediction, Dwight Howard will have better stats in pts and rebs than Ming. It wont take long at all before the general nba public believes dwight>ming before November is over. Tmac,will further be pissed about this and really want to leave.


*Goes out and kills a crow. Wraps it up and puts it in the freezer.* It's waiting there for you, buddy.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Is it possible to get banned for stupidity


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bump!
:laugh:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> bump!
> :laugh:


worst prediction ever!!


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

well he got the dwight have a higher reb pg than yao part right.


----------

